#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  URGENT NEED OF "API RP 2T and API RP 2A"

## lucksravi

Dear friends,



Can anybody share  "API RP 2T and API RP 2A" which very much required immdiatly.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
RaviSee More: URGENT NEED OF "API RP 2T and API RP 2A"

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear friends,
> 
> Can anybody share  "API RP 2T and API RP 2A" which very much required immdiatly.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Regards
> Ravi



Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing, and Constructing Tension Leg Platforms (ANSI STANDARD)
API RP 2T 2nd Ed 1997.pdf 0.906 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

There are 2 types of API RP 2A, which one you need ?

----------


## Abdel Halim Galala

API RP-2T, 2nd Edition-1997: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucksravi

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin ,

Thanks lot for your response. I am looking RP 2A to find our welding specification for Doulbe hull FSO construction . Pls help me .

Regards
SS

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear Achmad Nur Eddin ,
> 
> Thanks lot for your response. I am looking RP 2A to find our welding specification for Doulbe hull FSO construction . Pls help me .
> 
> Regards
> SS



Frankly speaking I do not know the standard you need. I have just uploaded both type, hopefully you are enjoy.
But I do not have API RP 2A LFRD Supplement S1 and API RP 2A WSD Supplement S2, Maybe somebody can upload it, so we can fulfill the requirement of Mr. lucksravi

Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms - Load and Resistance Factor Design 
API RP 2A LRFD 1st Ed 2003.pdf 20.939 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms - Working Stress Design 
API RP 2A-WSD 21st Ed, 2005.pdf 2.516 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2A-WSD Erata 2008.pdf 0.783 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

API RP 2A-WSD Errata 2001.pdf 0.058 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lucksravi

Dear Mr Achmad Nur Eddin ,

Millions of thanks to you.God bless you my dear.

Regards
SS

----------


## cr33p

> Frankly speaking I do not know the standard you need. I have just uploaded both type, hopefully you are enjoy.
> But I do not have API RP 2A LFRD Supplement S1 and API RP 2A WSD Supplement S2, Maybe somebody can upload it, so we can fulfill the requirement of Mr. lucksravi
> 
> Recommended Practice for Planning, Designing and Constructing Fixed Offshore Platforms - Load and Resistance Factor Design 
> API RP 2A LRFD 1st Ed 2003.pdf 20.939 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> ...





Thank you so much for sharing...

----------


## arturom

Thanks

----------


## boylay

thank !!!

----------


## yhan

thank you
bet regars.

----------

